# Favorite of Each Era



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Basically this is similar to the unranked recommendations but rather to prioritize on the eras of classical music. The next person adds to your list. If you don't have a favorite of an era, skip it. Feel free to add other eras as well. 
*Medieval*
*Renaissance*
*Baroque*
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
*Classical (Beethoven included due to vote)*
Mozart - Violin Concertos
*Romantic*
Dvorak - Symphony #9
*Modern (Impressionism included)* 
Debussy - Clair De Lune


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

You forgot Ancient music!





Good stuff!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I was going to play along with this one, but the era divisions are a bit weird.....particularly near the end.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

^ That's what dissuaded me from participating as well.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> I was going to play along with this one, but the era divisions are a bit weird.....particularly near the end.


Yeah I'm not too familiar the differences between Impressionism, neoclassical, and minimalism. Maybe it would be simpler to just say Post-Romantic. Alright I fixed it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Yeah I'm not too familiar the differences between Impressionism, neoclassical, and minimalism. Maybe it would be simpler to just say Post-Romantic.


Modern might be your best bet.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

violadude said:


> I was going to play along with this one, but the era divisions are a bit weird.....particularly near the end.


Quite. _Neo-classical_, _Impressionist _and _Minimalism _are really quite small niches in the greater scheme of things. I think we need *Second Viennese school and followers*, *Avant garde* and, for want of a better word, *Mainstream*


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Yeah I'm not too familiar the differences between Impressionism, neoclassical, and minimalism. Maybe it would be simpler to just say Post-Romantic.


Well, not really. Post-romantic usually implies that you are talking about guys like Mahler and R. Strauss. The thing is, if you are suddenly going to break the 20th century into different styles, like impressionism and neoclassicism, you're going to have to include a lot more sub-genres than just those three because a lot more stuff happened besides impressionism, neoclassicism and minimalism. And neoclassical is kind of a catch all term that implies a lot of different things in the first place...so is minimalism. It just gets really hazy ya know what I mean?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> Well, not really. Post-romantic usually implies that you are talking about guys like Mahler and R. Strauss. The thing is, if you are suddenly going to break the 20th century into different styles, like impressionism and neoclassicism, you're going to have to include a lot more sub-genres than just those three because a lot more stuff happened besides impressionism, neoclassicism and minimalism. And neoclassical is kind of a catch all term that implies a lot of different things in the first place...so is minimalism. It just gets really hazy ya know what I mean?


Alright I made it simpler. Modern will be used.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Debussy isn't considered modern though (I think). Is he?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Debussy isn't considered modern though (I think). Is he?


On the fence.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Debussy isn't considered modern though (I think). Is he?


Well, modern is kind of a funny term. I would consider him a "20th century" composer definitely. But technically modern means the time we are living in now....of which time Debussy definitely is not a part of. But I'm not going to pick apart the OP any more because it seems good enough for what the point of the thread is. It is, however, rather hard to pick one piece out of the entire output of any of these eras.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Debussy isn't considered modern though (I think). Is he?


He's not a romantic. I figured I would count Impressionism closer to modernism than as a Romantic. Impressionism overlaps both periods and was a reaction to the Romantic Era. (1875-1925) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impressionist_music


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> He's not a romantic. I figured I would count Impressionism closer to modernism than as a Romantic. Impressionism overlaps both periods and was a reaction to the Romantic Era. (1875-1925) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impressionist_music


I'd say that was a good call.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Very good initiative! I have to work on this a little.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Favorite of Each Era

Ancient

Medieval
*Giraut De Bornelh-
Non puesc sofrir*

Renaissance
*Anthony Holborne - 
The Teares Of The Muses *

Baroque
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons

Classical
Mozart - Violin Concertos

Romantic
Dvorak - Symphony #9

Modern
Debussy - Clair De Lune

I will come back


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> ^ That's what dissuaded me from participating as well.


What is the mather with you guys? Another fresh initiative, and you find something to be negative about. You could suggest improvement instead! And if you dont want to participate, just ignore and shut up. I think complaining soon takes 40 % of the space in here.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Ancient

Medieval
Giraut De Bornelh-
Non puesc sofrir

Renaissance
Anthony Holborne - 
The Teares Of The Muses 

Baroque
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto

Classical
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute

Romantic
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas

Modern
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin- Rhapsody in Blue


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

oskaar said:


> What is the mather with you guys? Another fresh initiative, and you find something to be negative about. You could suggest improvement instead! And if you dont want to participate, just ignore and shut up. I think complaining soon takes 40 % of the space in here.


Are you, um, complaining here??


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Ancient

Medieval
Giraut De Bornelh-
Non puesc sofrir
Anything by Hildegard von Bingen

Renaissance
Anthony Holborne - 
The Teares Of The Muses 
Thomas Tallis - Spem in Alium

Baroque
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto
Bach - Goldberg Variations

Classical
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony #7

Romantic
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6

Modern
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin- Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Ancient:*
Petros Tabouris (reconstruction)- _Music of Greek Antiquity_





Medieval:
Hildegard of Bingen- _Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum_





*Renaissance:*
Carlo Gesualdo- _Tenebrae Responsories_





*Baroque:*
J.S. Bach- _The Well Tempered Clavier_





*Classical:*
W.A. Mozart- _Le Nozze di Figaro_




The moment beginning with "Contessa perdono..." is to my mind the most exquisite few seconds in the whole of Mozart if not the whole of music. It virtually brings tears to my eyes every time.

*Romantic:*
Richard Wagner- _Tristan und Isolde_
To be expected, no?





************


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

violadude said:


> I was going to play along with this one, but the era divisions are a bit weird.....particularly near the end.
> 
> 
> Dodecaplex said:
> ...


:lol:

......


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Modern:*
Gustav Mahler-_ Das Lied von der Erde_ ("The Song of the Earth")















Nothing surpasses this heart-wrenching performance of Mahler's song of recognition of his own mortality written under the knowledge of his own heart condition and sung by the inimitable Kathleen Ferrier under the knowledge of her own impending mortality as a result of Cancer. Ferrier apologized for having become so overwhelmed by emotion that she forgot to sing the final "Ewig". The conductor responded "It is that should apologize. If we we're truly human, we should all be in tears."

And what of "Contemporary Music"? Music of... what shall we say... the last 30 years?

Contemporary:
Peter Lieberson- _Neruda Songs_ 





This cycle has a bittersweet and tragic a background story as Mahler's "Song of the Earth". Lieberson composed these songs for his wife, the brilliant singer, Helen Hunt-Lieberson, who had a lasting passion for Neruda's poetry. Peter Lieberson spoke of the couple's relationship as being that of true "soul-mates." Unfortunately, the relationship was to be tragically cut short as Helen developed and eventually succumbed to Cancer. Her recording of these exquisite songs was her last recorded testament... and one of her finest and certainly most moving... earning her a posthumous Grammy Award. Unfortunately all of Lorrain's recordings of these songs have been removed from YouTube.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Personally I like the premise of this thread. It doesn't ask you to list what you think are the 10 or 20 or 50 greatest composers or compositions. You're simply being asked for your favorite works from each era... and there can be no debate. If I say "X is my favorite work," there's no argument... I'm not saying it is the best or better than your favorite work. I am simply saying that at this moment it is my favorite work from a given era in music. Breaking the poll into periods also makes sense. It's so hard to compare Stravinsky's Rite of Spring with Mozart's operas with Monteverdi's madrigals. I don't see what the problem is. Just stop your bit**in' and play along... or simply ignore the thread and go elsewhere.


Jeeeez!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Debussy isn't considered modern though (I think). Is he?

Let's use some simple common sense here, people. Establish some clear dates for each period and then it simply comes down to when the piece was composed.

Wikipedia uses the dates (well actually Wiki employs overlaps which confuses things so I eliminated these)

Ancient: Prior to 500 AD
Medieval: 500- 1400
Renaissance: 1400-1600
Baroque: 1600-1750 (the death of Bach and Handel)
Classical: 1750-1830
Romantic: 1830-1900
Modern: 1900-1975
Contemporary: 1975-present

Of course I recognize that such a break-down isn't perfect. There are endless examples of overlaps from one style beyond the set point in time. There are also break-downs within each era (Post-Romanticism, Impressionism, Neo-Classicism, Modernism, Minimalism, etc...) but for the sake of simplification it would seem we need some clear divisions. Are these acceptable... or does anyone have an alternative?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I tried to include Stlukes in the list as well as mine. A couple of my favorite works were already on the list. I like Stlukes' idea of establishing dates to determine the period.

Ancient 
Petros Tabouris - Music of Greek Antiquity

Medieval
Giraut De Bornelh - Non puesc sofrir
Anything by Hildegard von Bingen
Hildegard of Bingen- Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum

Renaissance
Anthony Holborne - The Teares Of The Muses
Thomas Tallis - Spem in Alium
Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsories

Baroque
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto
Bach - Goldberg Variations
J.S. Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
Bach - Concerto in D minor for 2 Violins

Classical
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony #7
W.A. Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven - Symphony #9

Romantic
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6
Richard Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Brahms - Violin Concerto

Modern
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin- Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2
Gustav Mahler- Das Lied von der Erde

Contemporary
Peter Lieberson- Neruda Songs 
Eric Ewazen - Violin Concerto


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, how about we also add prehistoric music? Since we'd be doing our Paleolithic friends a great injustice if we don't?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

My Baroque pick got stolen. 

Ancient
Petros Tabouris - Music of Greek Antiquity

Medieval
Giraut De Bornelh - Non puesc sofrir
Anything by Hildegard von Bingen
Hildegard of Bingen- Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum

Renaissance
Anthony Holborne - The Teares Of The Muses
Thomas Tallis - Spem in Alium
Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsories
Thomas Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah

Baroque
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto
Bach - Goldberg Variations
J.S. Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
Bach - Concerto in D minor for 2 Violins

Classical
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony #7
W.A. Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven - Symphony #9
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30

Romantic
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6
Richard Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Brahms - Violin Concerto
Schumann - Carnaval

Modern
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2
Gustav Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Shostakovich - Twenty-four Preludes and Fugues

Contemporary
Peter Lieberson- Neruda Songs
Eric Ewazen - Violin Concerto


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Adding the dates:

Ancient (prior to 500 C. E.)
Petros Tabouris - Music of Greek Antiquity
Seikilos Epitaph

Medieval (500 - 1400)
Giraut De Bornelh - Non puesc sofrir
Anything by Hildegard von Bingen
Hildegard of Bingen- Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum

Renaissance (1400 - 1600)
Anthony Holborne - The Teares Of The Muses
Thomas Tallis - Spem in Alium
Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsories
Thomas Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah

Baroque (1600 - 1750)
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto
Bach - Goldberg Variations
J.S. Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
Bach - Concerto in D minor for 2 Violins
Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Corelli - Concerti Grossi

Classical (1750 - 1830)
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony #7
W.A. Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven - Symphony #9
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30

Romantic (1830 - 1900)
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6
Richard Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Brahms - Violin Concerto
Schumann - Carnaval
Alkan - 12 Etudes in All Minor Keys

Modern (1900 - 1975)
Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2
Gustav Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Shostakovich - Twenty-four Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum

Contemporary (1975 - present)
Peter Lieberson- Neruda Songs
Eric Ewazen - Violin Concerto


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Why do I fall for these every time? I am like a miser counting his gold but never spending it. I should be listening to these pieces rather than listing them again and again.

Yet here I am.

*Medieval*
Anonymous (This is not a cop out. Some of the best works are anonymous.) 
Also maybe John Dunstable

*Renaissance*
John Dowland - "Can She Excuse My Wrongs?" (unless Monteverdi qualifies with the 1610 Vespers. That's probably baroque though.)

*Baroque*
J. S. Bach - The Well Tempered Clavier Books I and II. That's kind of a no brainer.

*Classical* (Beethoven included due to vote)
Yep. Beethoven it is. Symphony No. 9

*Romantic*
Too many. Probably Brahms - Symphony No. 1 or Bruckner - Symphony No. 7.

*Modern* (Impressionism included)
Too many again. Maybe Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring.

I'm glad I don't have to really pick just one in my listening.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I guess I'll update it.

*Ancient (prior to 500 C. E.)*
Petros Tabouris - Music of Greek Antiquity
Seikilos Epitaph

*Medieval (500 - 1400)*
Giraut De Bornelh - Non puesc sofrir
Anything by Hildegard von Bingen
Hildegard of Bingen- Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum
Anonymous
John Dunstable

*Renaissance (1400 - 1600)*
Anthony Holborne - The Teares Of The Muses
Thomas Tallis - Spem in Alium
Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsories
Thomas Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
John Dowland - Can She Excuse My Wrongs?

*Baroque (1600 - 1750)*
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto
Bach - Goldberg Variations
J.S. Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
Bach - Concerto in D minor for 2 Violins
Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Corelli - Concerti Grossi

*Classical (1750 - 1830)*
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony #7
W.A. Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven - Symphony #9
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30

*Romantic (1830 - 1900)*
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6
Richard Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Brahms - Violin Concerto, Symphony #1
Schumann - Carnaval
Alkan - 12 Etudes in All Minor Keys

*Modern (1900 - 1975)*
Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2
Gustav Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Shostakovich - Twenty-four Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring

*Contemporary (1975 - present)*
Peter Lieberson- Neruda Songs
Eric Ewazen - Violin Concerto
Philip Glass - Koyaanisqatsi (my pick)


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*Ancient (prior to 500 C. E.)*
Petros Tabouris - Music of Greek Antiquity
Seikilos Epitaph

*Medieval (500 - 1400)*
Giraut De Bornelh - Non puesc sofrir
Anything by Hildegard von Bingen
Hildegard of Bingen - Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum
Anonymous
John Dunstable
Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame

*Renaissance (1400 - 1600)*
Anthony Holborne - The Teares Of The Muses
Thomas Tallis - Spem in Alium
Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsories
Thomas Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
John Dowland - Can She Excuse My Wrongs?
Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610

*Baroque (1600 - 1750)*
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto
Bach - Goldberg Variations
Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
Bach - Concerto in D minor for 2 Violins
Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Corelli - Concerti Grossi
Handel - Messiah

*Classical (1750 - 1830)*
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony #7
W.A. Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven - Symphony #9
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven - Symphony #3

*Romantic (1830 - 1900)*
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6
Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Brahms - Violin Concerto, Symphony #1
Schumann - Carnaval
Alkan - 12 Etudes in All Minor Keys
Schubert - String Quintet

*Modern (1900 - 1975)*
Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Shostakovich - Twenty-four Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie

*Contemporary (1975 - present)*
Lieberson- Neruda Songs
Ewazen - Violin Concerto
Glass - Koyaanisqatsi
Adams - Shaker Loops


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine are in red. Am I playing this right?

*Ancient (prior to 500 C. E.)*
Petros Tabouris - Music of Greek Antiquity
Seikilos Epitaph

*Medieval (500 - 1400)*
Giraut De Bornelh - Non puesc sofrir
Anything by Hildegard von Bingen
Hildegard of Bingen - Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum
Anonymous
John Dunstable
Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame

*Renaissance (1400 - 1600)*
Anthony Holborne - The Teares Of The Muses
Thomas Tallis - Spem in Alium
Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsories
Thomas Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
John Dowland - Can She Excuse My Wrongs?
Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
Monteverdi - _L'orfeo_ 

*Baroque (1600 - 1750)*
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto
Bach - Goldberg Variations
Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
Bach - Concerto in D minor for 2 Violins
Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Corelli - Concerti Grossi
Handel - Messiah
Handel - _Giulio Cesare in Egitto_

*Classical (1750 - 1830)*
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony #7
W.A. Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven - Symphony #9
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven - Symphony #3
Mozart - _Don Giovanni_

*Romantic (1830 - 1900)*
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6
Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Brahms - Violin Concerto, Symphony #1
Schumann - Carnaval
Alkan - 12 Etudes in All Minor Keys
Schubert - String Quintet
Wagner - _Parsifal_

*Modern (1900 - 1975)*
Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Shostakovich - Twenty-four Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie
Berg - _Wozzeck_

*Contemporary (1975 - present)*
Lieberson- Neruda Songs
Ewazen - Violin Concerto
Glass - Koyaanisqatsi
Adams - Shaker Loops
Cage - general road traffic at road junction in the city


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

*Baroque*[/U]
Bach - WTC
*Classical*
Beethoven - String Quartet 15 (not really classical at all though)
*Romantic*
Brahms Piano Concerto 2
*Modern (Impressionism included)* 
Mahler - Symphony 9


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

*Ancient (prior to 500 C. E.)*
Petros Tabouris - Music of Greek Antiquity
Seikilos Epitaph

*Medieval (500 - 1400)*
Giraut De Bornelh - Non puesc sofrir
Anything by Hildegard von Bingen
Hildegard of Bingen - Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum
Anonymous
John Dunstable
Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame

*Renaissance (1400 - 1600)*
Anthony Holborne - The Teares Of The Muses
Thomas Tallis - Spem in Alium
Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsories
Thomas Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
John Dowland - Can She Excuse My Wrongs?
Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
Monteverdi - L'orfeo

*Baroque (1600 - 1750)*
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto
Bach - Goldberg Variations
Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
Bach - Concerto in D minor for 2 Violins
Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Corelli - Concerti Grossi
Handel - Messiah
Handel - Giulio Cesare in Egitto

*Classical (1750 - 1830)*
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony #7
W.A. Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven - Symphony #9
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven - Symphony #3
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Beethoven - String Quartet 15

*Romantic (1830 - 1900)*
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6
Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Brahms - Violin Concerto, Symphony #1
Schumann - Carnaval
Alkan - 12 Etudes in All Minor Keys
Schubert - String Quintet
Wagner - Parsifal
Brahms Piano Concerto 2

*Modern (1900 - 1975)*
Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Shostakovich - Twenty-four Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie
Berg - Wozzeck
Mahler - Symphony 9

*Contemporary (1975 - present)*
Lieberson- Neruda Songs
Ewazen - Violin Concerto
Glass - Koyaanisqatsi
Adams - Shaker Loops
Cage - general road traffic at road junction in the city


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Alright since this thread is dying already, I'll allow you to make your second pick that isn't already on the list.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Neoshredder, delete the last suggestion in the list. The one that says "Cage - general road traffic at road junction in the city".


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll allow you to make your second pick that isn't already on the list.
*Ancient (prior to 500 C. E.)*
Petros Tabouris - Music of Greek Antiquity
Seikilos Epitaph

*Medieval (500 - 1400)*
Giraut De Bornelh - Non puesc sofrir
Anything by Hildegard von Bingen
Hildegard of Bingen - Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum
Anonymous
John Dunstable
Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame

*Renaissance (1400 - 1600)*
Anthony Holborne - The Teares Of The Muses
Thomas Tallis - Spem in Alium
Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsories
Thomas Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
John Dowland - Can She Excuse My Wrongs?
Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
Monteverdi - L'orfeo

*Baroque (1600 - 1750)*
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto
Bach - Goldberg Variations
Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
Bach - Concerto in D minor for 2 Violins
Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Corelli - Concerti Grossi
Handel - Messiah
Handel - Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Bach - Brandenburg Concertos

*Classical (1750 - 1830)*
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony #7
W.A. Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven - Symphony #9
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven - Symphony #3
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Beethoven - String Quartet 15
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique"

*Romantic (1830 - 1900)*
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6
Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Brahms - Violin Concerto, Symphony #1
Schumann - Carnaval
Alkan - 12 Etudes in All Minor Keys
Schubert - String Quintet
Wagner - Parsifal
Brahms Piano Concerto 2
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1

*Modern (1900 - 1975)*
Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Shostakovich - Twenty-four Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie
Berg - Wozzeck
Mahler - Symphony 9
Erik Satie - Gnossienne

*Contemporary (1975 - present)*
Lieberson- Neruda Songs
Ewazen - Violin Concerto
Glass - Koyaanisqatsi
Adams - Shaker Loops


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

OK... I'll add a second "favorite" that isn't already on the list:

*Ancient (prior to 500 C. E.)*
Petros Tabouris - Music of Greek Antiquity
Seikilos Epitaph

*Medieval (500 - 1400)*
Giraut De Bornelh - Non puesc sofrir
Anything by Hildegard von Bingen
Hildegard of Bingen - Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum
Anonymous
John Dunstable
Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame
Alfonso X el Sabio (1221-1284)-_Cantigas de Santa María_











*Renaissance (1400 - 1600)*
Anthony Holborne - The Teares Of The Muses
Thomas Tallis - Spem in Alium
Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsories
Thomas Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
John Dowland - Can She Excuse My Wrongs?
Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
Monteverdi - L'orfeo 
Richard Hygons, William Horwood, Gilbert Banester, John Browne, Richard Davy, Walter Lambe, William Cornysh, Robert Fayrfax, etc...- The "Eton Choirbook"






*Baroque (1600 - 1750)*
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto
Bach - Goldberg Variations
Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
Bach - Concerto in D minor for 2 Violins
Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Corelli - Concerti Grossi
Handel - Messiah
Handel - Giulio Cesare in Egitto
G.F. Handel- _Il Delirio Amoroso_
Bach - Brandenburg Concertos






*Classical (1750 - 1830)*
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony #7
W.A. Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven - Symphony #9
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven - Symphony #3
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Beethoven - String Quartet 15
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique"
Christoph Willibald Ritter von Gluck- _Orphée et Eurydice_











*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Romantic (1830 - 1900)*
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6
Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Brahms - Violin Concerto, Symphony #1
Schumann - Carnaval
Alkan - 12 Etudes in All Minor Keys
Schubert - String Quintet
Wagner - Parsifal
Brahms Piano Concerto 2
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1
Berlioz- _Les Nuits d'été_ Op. 7






*Modern (1900 - 1975)*
Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Shostakovich - Twenty-four Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie
Berg - Wozzeck
Mahler - Symphony 9
Erik Satie - Gnossienne
Richard Strauss- _Four Last Songs_






*Contemporary (1975 - present)*
Lieberson- Neruda Songs
Ewazen - Violin Concerto
Glass - Koyaanisqatsi
Adams - Shaker Loops
Henryk Górecki- _Symphony (no. 3) of Sorrowful Songs ("Symfonia pieśni żałosnych")_


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ wonderful additions!

*Ancient (prior to 500 C. E.)*
Petros Tabouris - Music of Greek Antiquity
Seikilos Epitaph

*Medieval (500 - 1400)*
Giraut De Bornelh - Non puesc sofrir
Anything by Hildegard von Bingen
Hildegard of Bingen - Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum
Anonymous
John Dunstable
Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame
Alfonso X el Sabio (1221-1284)-Cantigas de Santa María
Pérotin - Sederunt Principes

*Renaissance (1400 - 1600)*
Anthony Holborne - The Teares Of The Muses
Thomas Tallis - Spem in Alium
Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsories
Thomas Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
John Dowland - Can She Excuse My Wrongs?
Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
Monteverdi - L'orfeo 
Richard Hygons, William Horwood, Gilbert Banester, John Browne, Richard Davy, Walter Lambe, William Cornysh, Robert Fayrfax, etc...- The "Eton Choirbook"
Josquin - Missa Pange Lingua

*Baroque (1600 - 1750)*
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto
Bach - Goldberg Variations
Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
Bach - Concerto in D minor for 2 Violins
Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Corelli - Concerti Grossi
Handel - Messiah
Handel - Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel - Il Delirio Amoroso
Bach - Brandenburg Concertos
Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonatas

*Classical (1750 - 1830)*
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony #7
Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven - Symphony #9
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #30
Beethoven - Symphony #3
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Beethoven - String Quartet #15
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique"
Gluck - Orphée et Eurydice
Haydn - String Quartets, Op. 76 "Erdödy"

*Romantic (1830 - 1900)*
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6
Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Brahms - Violin Concerto, Symphony #1
Schumann - Carnaval
Alkan - 12 Etudes in All Minor Keys
Schubert - String Quintet
Wagner - Parsifal
Brahms - Piano Concerto 2
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1
Berlioz - Les Nuits d'été Op. 7
Schubert - Piano Sonata #21

*Modern (1900 - 1975)*
Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Shostakovich - Twenty-four Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie
Berg - Wozzeck
Mahler - Symphony #9
Satie - Gnossienne
Strauss - Four Last Songs
Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet

*Contemporary (1975 - present)*
Lieberson- Neruda Songs
Ewazen - Violin Concerto
Glass - Koyaanisqatsi
Adams - Shaker Loops
Górecki - Symphony #3 of Sorrowful Songs
Pärt - Tabula Rasa


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Medieval: Perotin: Viderunt omnes

Renaissance: G. Allegri: Miserere

Baroque: Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie

Classical: Pergolesi: Stabat mater

Romantic: Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1

Modern: Reich: Music for 18 Musicians

Contemporary: Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

*Ancient (prior to 500 C. E.)*
Petros Tabouris - Music of Greek Antiquity
Seikilos Epitaph

*Medieval (500 - 1400)*
Giraut De Bornelh - Non puesc sofrir
Anything by Hildegard von Bingen
Hildegard of Bingen - Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum
Anonymous
John Dunstable
Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame
Alfonso X el Sabio (1221-1284)-Cantigas de Santa María
Pérotin - Sederunt Principes

*Renaissance (1400 - 1600)*
Anthony Holborne - The Teares Of The Muses
Thomas Tallis - Spem in Alium
Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsories
Thomas Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
John Dowland - Can She Excuse My Wrongs?
Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
Monteverdi - L'orfeo 
Richard Hygons, William Horwood, Gilbert Banester, John Browne, Richard Davy, Walter Lambe, William Cornysh, Robert Fayrfax, etc...- The "Eton Choirbook"
Josquin - Missa Pange Lingua
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli

*Baroque (1600 - 1750)*
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto
Bach - Goldberg Variations
Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
Bach - Concerto in D minor for 2 Violins
Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Corelli - Concerti Grossi
Handel - Messiah
Handel - Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel - Il Delirio Amoroso
Bach - Brandenburg Concertos
Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonatas
Biber - Rosary Sonatas

*Classical (1750 - 1830)*
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony #7
Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven - Symphony #9
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #30
Beethoven - Symphony #3
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Beethoven - String Quartet #15
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique"
Gluck - Orphée et Eurydice
Haydn - String Quartets, Op. 76 "Erdödy"
Haydn - The Creation

*Romantic (1830 - 1900)*
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6
Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Brahms - Violin Concerto, Symphony #1
Schumann - Carnaval
Alkan - 12 Etudes in All Minor Keys
Schubert - String Quintet
Wagner - Parsifal
Brahms - Piano Concerto 2
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1
Berlioz - Les Nuits d'été Op. 7
Schubert - Piano Sonata #21
Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem

*Modern (1900 - 1975)*
Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Shostakovich - Twenty-four Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie
Berg - Wozzeck
Mahler - Symphony #9
Satie - Gnossienne
Strauss - Four Last Songs
Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
Mahler - Symphony No. 2

*Contemporary (1975 - present)*
Lieberson- Neruda Songs
Ewazen - Violin Concerto
Glass - Koyaanisqatsi
Adams - Shaker Loops
Górecki - Symphony #3 of Sorrowful Songs
Pärt - Tabula Rasa
Messiaen - Eclairs sur l'au-dela . . .


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Ancient (prior to 500 C. E.)
Petros Tabouris - Music of Greek Antiquity
Seikilos Epitaph

Medieval (500 - 1400)
Giraut De Bornelh - Non puesc sofrir
Anything by Hildegard von Bingen
Hildegard of Bingen - Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum
Anonymous
John Dunstable
Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame
Alfonso X el Sabio (1221-1284) - Cantigas de Santa María
Pérotin - Sederunt Principes
Perotin - Viderunt omnes

Renaissance (1400 - 1600)
Anthony Holborne - The Teares Of The Muses
Thomas Tallis - Spem in Alium
Carlo Gesualdo - Tenebrae Responsories
Thomas Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
John Dowland - Can She Excuse My Wrongs?
Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
Monteverdi - L'orfeo
Richard Hygons, William Horwood, Gilbert Banester, John Browne, Richard Davy, Walter Lambe, William Cornysh, Robert Fayrfax, etc...- The "Eton Choirbook"
Josquin - Missa Pange Lingua
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli
G. Allegri - Miserere

Baroque (1600 - 1750)
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto
Bach - Goldberg Variations
Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
Bach - Concerto in D minor for 2 Violins
Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Corelli - Concerti Grossi
Handel - Messiah
Handel - Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel - Il Delirio Amoroso
Bach - Brandenburg Concertos
Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonatas
Biber - Rosary Sonatas
Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie

Classical (1750 - 1830)
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony #7
Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven - Symphony #9
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #30
Beethoven - Symphony #3
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Beethoven - String Quartet #15
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique"
Gluck - Orphée et Eurydice
Haydn - String Quartets, Op. 76 "Erdödy"
Haydn - The Creation
Pergolesi - Stabat mater
*Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29*

Romantic (1830 - 1900)
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6
Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Brahms - Violin Concerto, Symphony #1
Schumann - Carnaval
Alkan - 12 Etudes in All Minor Keys
Schubert - String Quintet
Wagner - Parsifal
Brahms - Piano Concerto 2
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1
Berlioz - Les Nuits d'été Op. 7
Schubert - Piano Sonata #21
Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem
Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto #1
*Schumann - Dichterliebe*

Modern (1900 - 1975)
Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Shostakovich - Twenty-four Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie
Berg - Wozzeck
Mahler - Symphony #9
Satie - Gnossienne
Strauss - Four Last Songs
Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
Mahler - Symphony No. 2
Reich - Music for 18 Musicians

Contemporary (1975 - present)
Lieberson- Neruda Songs
Ewazen - Violin Concerto
Glass - Koyaanisqatsi
Adams - Shaker Loops
Górecki - Symphony #3 of Sorrowful Songs
Pärt - Tabula Rasa
Messiaen - Eclairs sur l'au-dela
Boulez - Dialogue de l'ombre double


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I quite like the idea of this thread. Mine in blue this time.

Medieval (500 - 1400)
Giraut De Bornelh - Non puesc sofrir
Anything by Hildegard von Bingen
Hildegard of Bingen - Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum
Anonymous
John Dunstable
Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame
Alfonso X el Sabio (1221-1284) - Cantigas de Santa María
Pérotin - Sederunt Principes
Perotin - Viderunt omnes

Renaissance (1400 - 1600)
Anthony Holborne - The Teares Of The Muses
Thomas Tallis - Spem in Alium
Carlo Gesualdo - Tenebrae Responsories
Thomas Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
John Dowland - Can She Excuse My Wrongs?
Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
Monteverdi - L'orfeo
Richard Hygons, William Horwood, Gilbert Banester, John Browne, Richard Davy, Walter Lambe, William Cornysh, Robert Fayrfax, etc...- The "Eton Choirbook"
Josquin - Missa Pange Lingua
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli
G. Allegri - Miserere
Frescobaldi - virginals/harpsichord music

Baroque (1600 - 1750)
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto
Bach - Goldberg Variations
Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
Bach - Concerto in D minor for 2 Violins
Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Corelli - Concerti Grossi
Handel - Messiah
Handel - Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel - Il Delirio Amoroso
Bach - Brandenburg Concertos
Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonatas
Biber - Rosary Sonatas
Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
Handel - _Rodelinda_

Classical (1750 - 1830)
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony #7
Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven - Symphony #9
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #30
Beethoven - Symphony #3
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Beethoven - String Quartet #15
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique"
Gluck - Orphée et Eurydice
Haydn - String Quartets, Op. 76 "Erdödy"
Haydn - The Creation
Pergolesi - Stabat mater
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29
Mozart - _Le Nozze di Figaro_

Romantic (1830 - 1900)
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6
Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Brahms - Violin Concerto, Symphony #1
Schumann - Carnaval
Alkan - 12 Etudes in All Minor Keys
Schubert - String Quintet
Wagner - Parsifal
Brahms - Piano Concerto 2
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1
Berlioz - Les Nuits d'été Op. 7
Schubert - Piano Sonata #21
Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem
Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto #1
Schumann - Dichterliebe
Verdi - _La Traviata_

Modern (1900 - 1975)
Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Shostakovich - Twenty-four Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie
Berg - Wozzeck
Mahler - Symphony #9
Satie - Gnossienne
Strauss - Four Last Songs
Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
Mahler - Symphony No. 2
Reich - Music for 18 Musicians
Richard Strauss - _Der Rosenkavalier_

Contemporary (1975 - present)
Lieberson- Neruda Songs
Ewazen - Violin Concerto
Glass - Koyaanisqatsi
Adams - Shaker Loops
Górecki - Symphony #3 of Sorrowful Songs
Pärt - Tabula Rasa
Messiaen - Eclairs sur l'au-dela
Boulez - Dialogue de l'ombre double
Górecki - string quartets


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

HC... _Le Nozze_... is already there... my choice. I quite like your Modern and Contemporary choices.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Medieval (500 - 1400)
Giraut De Bornelh - Non puesc sofrir
Anything by Hildegard von Bingen
Hildegard of Bingen - Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum
Anonymous
John Dunstable
Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame
Alfonso X el Sabio (1221-1284) - Cantigas de Santa María
Pérotin - Sederunt Principes
Perotin - Viderunt omnes

Renaissance (1400 - 1600)
Anthony Holborne - The Teares Of The Muses
Thomas Tallis - Spem in Alium
Carlo Gesualdo - Tenebrae Responsories
Thomas Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
John Dowland - Can She Excuse My Wrongs?
Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
Monteverdi - L'orfeo
Richard Hygons, William Horwood, Gilbert Banester, John Browne, Richard Davy, Walter Lambe, William Cornysh, Robert Fayrfax, etc...- The "Eton Choirbook"
Josquin - Missa Pange Lingua
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli
G. Allegri - Miserere
Frescobaldi - virginals/harpsichord music

Baroque (1600 - 1750)
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto
Bach - Goldberg Variations
Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
Bach - Concerto in D minor for 2 Violins
Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Corelli - Concerti Grossi
Handel - Messiah
Handel - Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel - Il Delirio Amoroso
Bach - Brandenburg Concertos
Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonatas
Biber - Rosary Sonatas
Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
Handel - Rodelinda
*Monteverdi - L'Orfeo*

Classical (1750 - 1830)
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony #7
Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven - Symphony #9
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #30
Beethoven - Symphony #3
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Beethoven - String Quartet #15
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique"
Gluck - Orphée et Eurydice
Haydn - String Quartets, Op. 76 "Erdödy"
Haydn - The Creation
Pergolesi - Stabat mater
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29
*Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20*

Romantic (1830 - 1900)
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6
Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Brahms - Violin Concerto, Symphony #1
Schumann - Carnaval
Alkan - 12 Etudes in All Minor Keys
Schubert - String Quintet
Wagner - Parsifal
Brahms - Piano Concerto 2
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1
Berlioz - Les Nuits d'été Op. 7
Schubert - Piano Sonata #21
Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem
Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto #1
Schumann - Dichterliebe
Verdi - La Traviata
*Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture and Incidental Music*

Modern (1900 - 1975)
Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Shostakovich - Twenty-four Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie
Berg - Wozzeck
Mahler - Symphony #9
Satie - Gnossienne
Strauss - Four Last Songs
Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
Mahler - Symphony No. 2
Reich - Music for 18 Musicians
Richard Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
*Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra*

Contemporary (1975 - present)
Lieberson- Neruda Songs
Ewazen - Violin Concerto
Glass - Koyaanisqatsi
Adams - Shaker Loops
Górecki - Symphony #3 of Sorrowful Songs
Pärt - Tabula Rasa
Messiaen - Eclairs sur l'au-dela
Boulez - Dialogue de l'ombre double
Górecki - string quartets
*Saariaho - L'Amour de Loin*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Hmm… this is a toughie. There are so many pieces to choose from!

Medieval
Yes I agree with jhar26, anything by Hildegard von Bingen. Her plainchant is strikingly original compared to other things that were being written then.

Renaissance
Mass for 5 voices by William Byrd

Baroque
Monteverdi: L'arianna (lament)
Schutz: Christmas oratorio
Purcell: The Fairy Queen
Any trio sonata by Correli (master of the suspension)
Vivaldi: Ottone in Villa
JS Bach: Lute suite in A minor BWV 997
JS Bach: A musical offering

Classical
Mozart: Symphony no. 7
Mozart: Adagio and Fugue K546
Mozart: Misericordias
Mozart: Horn concerto in D major
Haydn: The Creation
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
Giuliani: Guitar concerto in A major

Romantic
Rossini: Maometto II
Weber: Perpetuum mobile
Mendelssohn: Symphony no. 2
Verdi: String quartet
Wagner: Rienzi
Wagner: The Ring Cycle
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner: Symphony in C
Mahler: Symphony no. 7

Modern
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: a survivor from Warsaw
Webern: Bagatelles for string quartet
Webern: string trio
Webern: symphony
Berg: Violinkonzert
Stravinsky: all of the ballets for Diaghilev's Ballet Russes
Satie: Relâche
Ives: the Unanwered question
Antheil: Ballet Mecanique
Varèse: Ameriques
John Cage: piano concerto
John Cage: Aria
Ligeti: all of the etudes
Ligeti: kammerkonzert
Ligeti: ramifications
Ligeti: Le Grande Macabre
Ligeti: Bagatelles for wind quintet
Stockhausen: Licht
Dufourt: L'asie d'après Tiepolo
Brett Dean: Bliss
Brett Dean: Etudenfest
Carl Vine: Symphony no. 3


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hmm… this is a toughie. There are so many pieces to choose from!
> 
> Medieval
> Yes I agree with jhar26, anything by Hildegard von Bingen. Her plainchant is strikingly original compared to other things that were being written then.
> ...


Great list. Can you maybe choose your top 3 or put the top 3 in bold for each era?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I updated the list after ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Medieval (500 - 1400)*
Giraut De Bornelh - Non puesc sofrir
Anything by Hildegard von Bingen
Hildegard of Bingen - Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum
Anonymous
John Dunstable
Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame
Alfonso X el Sabio (1221-1284) - Cantigas de Santa María
Pérotin - Sederunt Principes
Perotin - Viderunt omnes

* Renaissance (1400 - 1600)*
Anthony Holborne - The Teares Of The Muses
Thomas Tallis - Spem in Alium
Carlo Gesualdo - Tenebrae Responsories
Thomas Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
John Dowland - Can She Excuse My Wrongs?
Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
Monteverdi - L'orfeo
Richard Hygons, William Horwood, Gilbert Banester, John Browne, Richard Davy, Walter Lambe, William Cornysh, Robert Fayrfax, etc...- The "Eton Choirbook"
Josquin - Missa Pange Lingua
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli
G. Allegri - Miserere
Frescobaldi - virginals/harpsichord music
Mass for 5 voices by William Byrd

*Baroque (1600 - 1750)*
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach- Italian Concerto
Bach - Goldberg Variations
Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
Bach - Concerto in D minor for 2 Violins
Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Corelli - Concerti Grossi
Handel - Messiah
Handel - Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel - Il Delirio Amoroso
Bach - Brandenburg Concertos
Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonatas
Biber - Rosary Sonatas
Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
Handel - Rodelinda
Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: L'arianna (lament)
Schutz: Christmas oratorio
Purcell: The Fairy Queen
Any trio sonata by Correli (master of the suspension)
Vivaldi: Ottone in Villa
JS Bach: Lute suite in A minor BWV 997
JS Bach: A musical offering

*Classical (1750 - 1830)*
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Mozart- The Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony #7
Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven - Symphony #9
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #30
Beethoven - Symphony #3
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Beethoven - String Quartet #15
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique"
Gluck - Orphée et Eurydice
Haydn - String Quartets, Op. 76 "Erdödy"
Haydn - The Creation
Pergolesi - Stabat mater
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
Mozart: Symphony no. 7
Mozart: Adagio and Fugue K546
Mozart: Misericordias
Mozart: Horn concerto in D major
Haydn: The Creation
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
Giuliani: Guitar concerto in A major

*Romantic (1830 - 1900)*
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Chopin- Mazurkas
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6
Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Brahms - Violin Concerto, Symphony #1
Schumann - Carnaval
Alkan - 12 Etudes in All Minor Keys
Schubert - String Quintet
Wagner - Parsifal
Brahms - Piano Concerto 2
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1
Berlioz - Les Nuits d'été Op. 7
Schubert - Piano Sonata #21
Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem
Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto #1
Schumann - Dichterliebe
Verdi - La Traviata
Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture and Incidental Music
Rossini: Maometto II
Weber: Perpetuum mobile
Mendelssohn: Symphony no. 2
Verdi: String quartet
Wagner: Rienzi
Wagner: The Ring Cycle
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner: Symphony in C
Mahler: Symphony no. 7

*Modern (1900 - 1975)*
Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Shostakovich - Twenty-four Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie
Berg - Wozzeck
Mahler - Symphony #9
Satie - Gnossienne
Strauss - Four Last Songs
Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
Mahler - Symphony No. 2
Reich - Music for 18 Musicians
Richard Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: a survivor from Warsaw
Webern: Bagatelles for string quartet
Webern: string trio
Webern: symphony
Berg: Violinkonzert
Stravinsky: all of the ballets for Diaghilev's Ballet Russes
Satie: Relâche
Ives: the Unanwered question
Antheil: Ballet Mecanique
Varèse: Ameriques
John Cage: piano concerto
John Cage: Aria
Ligeti: all of the etudes
Ligeti: kammerkonzert
Ligeti: ramifications
Ligeti: Le Grande Macabre
Ligeti: Bagatelles for wind quintet
Stockhausen: Licht
Dufourt: L'asie d'après Tiepolo
Brett Dean: Bliss
Brett Dean: Etudenfest
Carl Vine: Symphony no. 3

*Contemporary (1975 - present)*
Lieberson- Neruda Songs
Ewazen - Violin Concerto
Glass - Koyaanisqatsi
Adams - Shaker Loops
Górecki - Symphony #3 of Sorrowful Songs
Pärt - Tabula Rasa
Messiaen - Eclairs sur l'au-dela
Boulez - Dialogue de l'ombre double
Górecki - string quartets
Saariaho - L'Amour de Loin


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Medieval
> Yes I agree with jhar26, anything by Hildegard von Bingen. Her plainchant is strikingly original compared to other things that were being written then.


As far as I know we don't have very much music at all from back then, which makes it impossible to properly judge Hildy's merits relative to other composers of the time.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

jalex said:


> As far as I know we don't have very much music at all from back then, which makes it impossible to properly judge Hildy's merits relative to other composers of the time.


We have quite a bit by that great composer Anonymous.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

L'Orfeo is there twice...


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

jalex said:


> As far as I know we don't have very much music at all from back then, which makes it impossible to properly judge Hildy's merits relative to other composers of the time.


Using spotify, and wikipedia, then it is not impossible..


----------

